# eureka mignon mod



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

i was getting a little annoyed with grinds collecting on the neck of where the hopper sits into neck and also beans jumping back up and getting stuck behind the guard in the hopper so seeing asthough i only dose what i need i came up with this,so no more hopper and no more step in the neck for grinds to sit on,think it looks pretty good?















View attachment 2029


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

That's rather cool. Presumably you fashioned the tube yourself, it wasn't part of the existing machine?

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

it was an old sofa leg,a bit of plastic waste pipe and not sure what the black funnel bit was,just found it knocking about under the house,lol


----------



## argieX (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice modification, I might try it out if I can get the grinder to deliver the same amount of coffee out the chute as I put in the hopper.

I have a question I hope you can answer regarding my grinder clogging up after cleaning it

But I think I overdid it by taking of the chute as well, and taking out the small bended metal plate in the chute.

After the cleaning, I might have assembled the chute and metal plate wrong as the grinder glogs up now, and maybe I altered how much the plate was bended.

This is my question, how is the metal plate suppose to fit, and how much is it bended ?

It seems the plate can only go in one way, as there are four small holes from the burrs and into the chute, and if placed in the two smaller holes it completely seals them off, but in the two bigger holes, it can move around quite a bit.

Thx in advance

Kim


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey bubba,before I take mine to pieces can you tell me the diameter of the pipe you used?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice, I like that it prevents the ridge of grinds. I currently just have the guard removed and sit the tamper on top to prevent popcorning. Do you still get that with the tube? It looks at least twice as high as it needs to be for a standard double dose. Like it though, need to see what I have laying around!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah it is a bit taller than need be,think ill probs shorten it,don't get much popcorning but I keep my rubber blanking disc on top now anyway,the tube I used was 30mm then just 5mm of plastic round the edge


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

So where are you getting this buildup of grinds exactly that made you want to do this? I ask because I have a Mignon and I hadn't really noticed the issue but then I haven't really looked yet if that makes sense. The grind retention in the chute, clumping etc...I'm aware of but I'd never really had an issue with the hopper that I'd noticed.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a ring of partly crushed beans you get in the throat when pouring the beans in directly and not using the hopper. Caused by popcorning, as they find a home in the ring where the hopper would connect to the grinder.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok understood. Maybe I'm missing something here but why not just use the hopper and put what you need in there? It just seems a lot of work to go to to avoid using it.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

if you leave the hopper off it's much easier to get any portafilter shy grounds out by giving a light tap with your hand over the throat of the grinder. you'll find a good gram or two comes shooting out when you do this. someone on here gave me some good tips to get me started with the mignon, this being one of them, though i guess this really applies to most grinders anyway. this way you can keep grind retention pretty low.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I suppose the other option would be to keep the hopper on and attach a rubber ring on the inside of the hopper at the entry point to the burrs. This would widen the width of the hopper chute and block that ridge. This would be slightly complicated by the screw, although not needed so can be taken out, the plastic bulges at this point. It would be a shame to take away the hopper which when the guard is removed allows perfectly for a 58mm tamper to sit on top. It is a very very minor bug-bare though. If I can find something suitable I will give it a go.


----------

